# #4FACT - Titanium Exhaust Manufacturer @MyAkrapovic Has Made Exhausts for Audi Le Mans Racers Since 2009!



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*#4FACT*
Titanium Exhaust Manufacturer Akrapovic Has Made Exhausts for Audi Le Mans Racers Since 2009.

*Context*
When Audi pulled the covers off of its new R18 e-tron quattro Le Mans racecar last night, we noticed a new sponsorship decal on the car... that of Akrapovic, the manufacturer of lightweight titanium exhausts for exotics, motorcycles, etc. Given Audi isn't quick to put just any old decal on their racecars, we suspected Akrapovic had become a partner. Turns out they are.










Akrapovic first popped up on our radar when we had a chance to ogle their exhausts at the SEMA show in 2010. Since then we've loved watching them stick a toe in the Audi aftermarket with systems now for the R8 V10, S5 4.2 and TTS. Here's hoping they see a reason to do more since working with Audi Sport is about the best source of cred we can think of.

See more about Akrapovic at http://www.akrapovic.com

*What is a #4FACT?*
When we review our note pads following press events, we here at Fourtitude have found that there are a lot of cool facts that often get buried in a story we've written or may not get past the note pad with the exception of a Cliff Clavenesque little known fact mentioned by a staffer (probably me) over a Mocha Grande at a Cars & Coffee event or the like.

Given it'd be a shame to lose this information and given how perfectly these short bits of data especially pair with Facebook and Twitter, we've decided to add the quick #4FACT to our news blog repertoire. Don't expect long-drawn out write ups under these headings... just a sentence or two and just the facts.


----------

